# La vie quotidienne illustrée des piliers du Bar...



## macmarco (29 Juin 2005)

Vous avez déjà essayé d'imaginer les uns et les autres dans leur vie quotidienne ?

Je viens de trouver un document édifiant sur l'un de nos éminents camarades...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Hey,M'sieur Marco ; M'sieur Marco... J'arrive pas à la voir ton image...


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hey,M'sieur Marco ; M'sieur Marco... J'arrive pas à la voir ton image...




Argh !
Bon, je vais l'héberger...


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Argh !
> Bon, je vais l'héberger...


 :affraid: tu vas heberger un trooper dans tes chiottes ?! :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Rhôaaaaaah... même un troopper incontinent, c'est facile d'entretien... Un coup d'éponge avec de l'harpic© ; et ça brille à nouveau...


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2005)

Vi, c'est pratique !


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2005)

il aurais pu au moins se  servir d'un merdolino cette manie du blanc


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2005)

en plus qu'est ce qu'il lis comme revue hummmm ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en plus qu'est ce qu'il lis comme revue hummmm ?




Tu insinues qu'il ne serait pas en train de consulter son tableau de bord ?


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2005)

benh la comme ça on vois bien qu'il lis un magazine dont le titre fini par AY ....
 enfin je dis ça... je dis rien    (je hais cette expression :rateau: )


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

GKat, serait-ce Madame ?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> GKat, serait-ce Madame ?  :love:



Rharh!!!! 'Tain d'Adèle©!     :love: ... Je prend! Je prend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

super idée , ce fil Macmarco.........



ps: pitin®, il s'emm**** pas le vieux Trooper....elle est fort mignone madame trooper...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super idée , ce fil Macmarco.........
> 
> 
> 
> ps: pitin®, il s'emm**** pas le vieux Trooper....elle est fort mignone madame trooper...



.... Même qu'il a pas interrêt à laisser trainer ses affaires. Quand on est pas soigneux ; on se les fait piquer...


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super idée , ce fil Macmarco.........
> 
> 
> 
> ps: pitin®, il s'emm**** pas le vieux Trooper....elle est fort mignone madame trooper...


mais elle le trompe avec Jack Sparrow   c'est mal  :hein:


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2005)

n'empeche que ça sent l'embrouille parcequ'elle tiens son arme de la main droite et l'etui est à gauche
moi je dis je le sens pas bien ce truc, un gars qui se cache pour lire des revues et une fille qui porte de l'autre coté, ca va degenerer tout ça  :rateau:  (combo smiley)


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais elle le trompe avec Jack Sparrow   c'est mal  :hein:



oui, mais elle trompe  c'est déjà ça...


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super idée , ce fil Macmarco.........
> 
> 
> 
> ps: pitin®, il s'emm**** pas le vieux Trooper....elle est fort mignone madame trooper...




Merchi !  

Affriolante, n'est-ce pas la troopeuse !!! :love:


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu vas heberger un trooper dans tes chiottes ?! :affraid:


Et toi tu nous la raconte ta vie secrète illustrée ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

je suis sure qu'elle rempli pas son armure au niveau de ... là-haut  :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis sure qu'elle rempli pas son armure au niveau de ... là-haut  :rose:



Houuuuuuuuuuu ; comme elle est jalouuuuuuuuuuse!  

Je suis sûr que madame Ginette Katarn n'a pas besoin de tricher comme une première communiante


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

Le message n'a pas été suffisament clair ??????? Nous n'acceptons aucun écart et le sujet charte/respect des autres membres/... a été règlé !!!! STOP au polémique et à l'huile sur le feux ou ce sera dehors !!!  Foguenne


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je suis sure qu'elle rempli pas son armure au niveau de ... là-haut  :rose:




Laisse-nous rêver !!!  
:love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

pas jalouse du tout ... elle est pas mal de corps mais j'aime pas sa tête ... son nez surtout


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu nous la raconte ta vie secrète illustrée ?










  qui l'eut cru, Grug avec le vieux mac user.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




incroyable....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas jalouse du tout ... elle est pas mal de corps mais j'aime pas sa tête ... son nez surtout



Aaaaaaaahhhhh ; sachez, jeune fille, que chez certains, dont je fais partie, la vue de grands tarins a des vertues aphrodisiaques surprenantes... Fi des ridicules petits nez en trompette


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

c'est une transposition de ... non rien


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, affriolante.....
> 
> d'ailleurs, a ce sujet,
> je m'en excuse d'avance, mais je vais decoir enfreindre la charte....
> mille excuse, mais ce fil m'en donne envie....


attention a l'exclusion



> faut dire, que peu connaissent Mackie tel que je vais vous le montrer.....
> oui, c'est dur de savoir que l'on s'expose a la foudre que recoivent les fraudeur de charte, mais tant pis, je me lance....
> 
> *voila Mackie dans son lit apres....*
> notez la superbe couette Bob l'eponge...


fumer ça tue et critiquer un modérateur c'est encore  pire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est une transposition de ... non rien



Oui... Rien    Toujours est-il que Madame Katarn entre dans mes canons de beauté... Ce tatouage autour du nombril... Brrrrrrrrrr  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> attention a l'exclusion
> 
> 
> fumer ça tue et critiquer un modérateur c'est encore  pire





Mouarfffff......!


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Rien    Toujours est-il que Madame Katarn entre dans mes canons de beauté... Ce tatouage autour du nombril... Brrrrrrrrrr  :love:  :love:  :love:


Moi chuis d'accord avec maïwen, d'ailleurs son nez à elle est bien mieux  


Sinon le nombril à l'air ça me rappelle cette théorie sur les personnages féminims de jeux video, qui indique que le corps féminim est naturellement blindé et invincible en certains points, ce qui explique qu'il y ait tant de zones à l'air libre dans les armures qu'elles portent


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi chuis d'accord avec maïwen, d'ailleurs son nez à elle est bien mieux


et je n'irai pas me déguiser en madame gékat  il me manque le tatouage et l'armure m'irait certainement moins bien  :rose:   

ps : on n'entend pas l'intéressé


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez déjà essayé d'imaginer les uns et les autres dans leur vie quotidienne ?
> 
> Je viens de trouver un document édifiant sur l'un de nos éminents camarades...


Merde alors !!!
 
Le jus de pomme active la chiasse et la chasse (d'eau) !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

moi j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il lit global         










.


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2005)

n'empeche que monsieur et madame katarn il devraient rouler en


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je n'irai pas me déguiser en madame gékat  il me manque le tatouage et l'armure m'irait certainement moins bien  :rose:
> 
> ps : on n'entend pas l'intéressé




Je crois qu'il n'est pas remonté de la cave depuis quelques jours !


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il lit global
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Le Bar ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il n'est pas remonté de la cave depuis quelques jours !


normal, il a tout pour subvenir à ses besoins ... chiottes ... magazine, powerbook, livre, balayette ... désodorisant


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2005)

Les piliers du Bar sont assez médiatisés comme ça...

Mais les piliers de mine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que monsieur et madame katarn il devraient rouler en



Wow!!!!! C'est une lotus????!!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi chuis d'accord avec maïwen, d'ailleurs son nez à elle est bien mieux



  

Spyro???  :hein:
Tu m'expliques là???? Comment tu connais le nez de Maiwen????  :mouais:

Ca va pas se passer comme ça


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

et ils rentrent dedans à deux armures ? moi je trouve que ça fait juste ... surtout s'ils comptent avoir des enfants  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Pas besoin : Gkat est un enfant


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Wow!!!!! C'est une lotus????!!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:



non, un caterham...une super 7 meme, non?
en meme temps, il est vrai qu'elle peut porter a confusion, etant donné qu'elle est un copie de la Super 7 de lotus...


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2005)

vi un caterham (pff sinon ou il est le jeux de mot    ) et vi une super 7 :love:
http://www.tho.fr/CATERHAM/presentation1.6_fichiers/image001.jpg

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vi un caterham (pff sinon ou il est le jeux de mot    ) et vi une super 7 :love:
> http://www.tho.fr/CATERHAM/presentation1.6_fichiers/image001.jpg
> 
> :love:



Lotus© = papier = chiottes = Péku...


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lotus© = papier = chiottes = Péku...


c'est ça rattrape toi comme tu peux


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2005)

C'est bien beau de caresser les piliers du Bar !

Personne pour soutenir les piliers de mine ?


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, un caterham...une super 7 meme, non?
> en meme temps, il est vrai qu'elle peut porter a confusion, etant donné qu'elle est un copie de la Super 7 de lotus...



Ce genre de caisses, c'est pas du tout pour G4 !    :love:


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Rien    Toujours est-il que Madame Katarn entre dans mes canons de beauté... Ce tatouage autour du nombril... Brrrrrrrrrr  :love:  :love:  :love:



En parlant de tatouage, moi je préfère celui ci :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>


Ah c'est donc ça le fameux tatouage secret sont parlait AES-truc-machin (à moins que ce soit alèmgézède  ) dans le tradada de Valence  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de tatouage, moi je préfère celui ci :love: :love:



Je rêve ou y'a d'la cellulite ?


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est donc ça le fameux tatouage secret sont parlait AES-truc-machin (à moins que ce soit alèmgézède  ) dans le tradada de Valence  :love: :love:



:love:


Non c'est pas celui là  Mais bon ça peut être une idée pour un prochain  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou y'a d'la cellulite ?


CHUUUUUUUUUUUUT! ça peu vexer!!!!


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu nous la raconte ta vie secrète illustrée ?


 
:love: une française, j'adore ! :love:


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

Elle a de drôles de boutons quand même... Tu devrais p'têt te méfier là ! :affraid:


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elle a de drôles de boutons quand même... Tu devrais p'têt te méfier là ! :affraid:


Les boutons du futal de Sonny ?


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elle a de drôles de boutons quand même... Tu devrais p'têt te méfier là ! :affraid:


 :affraid:  :affraid:
 ah merde, j'etais persuadé que c'etait des rustines.
 :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super idée , ce fil Macmarco.........
> 
> 
> 
> ps: pitin®, il s'emm**** pas le vieux Trooper....elle est fort mignone madame trooper...



La vraie Mme Trooper est encore bcp mieux que çà 


 Macmarco


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : on n'entend pas l'intéressé



L'intéressé travaillait dur cet aprem  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> La vraie Mme Trooper est encore bcp mieux que çà
> 
> 
> Macmarco




Prouve-le !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin : Gkat est un enfant


N'en fais pas trop, tout le monde sait que je suis vieux


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Prouve-le !



Non, tout simplement paske je ne mélange pas déconnade au bar et vie privée : de plus, je ne suis pas certain qu'elle accepte de voir sa photo ici


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que monsieur et madame katarn il devraient rouler en



Que j'aimerais bien    :love: 

Malheureusement, je roule dans çà : 






car dans ta caterham, je me vois mal loger aussi les 4 clônes


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, tout simplement paske je ne mélange pas déconnade au bar et vie privée : de plus, je ne suis pas certain qu'elle accepte de voir sa photo ici




C'était pas sérieux ! 
C'était juste une boutade !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas jalouse du tout ... elle est pas mal de corps mais j'aime pas sa tête ... son nez surtout


Je te souhaite sincèrement d'être aussi bien qu'elle à 40ans + 4 grossesses


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

le troupeur amoureux :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je te souhaite sincèrement d'être aussi bien qu'elle à 40ans + 4 grossesses


 c'est sur que les ravages des grossesses, sur le nez sont un des grands drame feminin de ce siecle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> L'intéressé travaillait dur cet aprem  :rateau:


 ... et après le réveil a sonné, je me suis réveillé et je suis rentré à la maison mettre mes pantoufles...


----------



## Spyro (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> L'intéressé travaillait dur cet aprem  :rateau:


_Rebel Scumm !_

Et finalement tu les as eus ?


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le troupeur amoureux :love:


tu me fait troup peur :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Ouiiiii, peur tu auras :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... et après le réveil a sonné, je me suis réveillé et je suis rentré à la maison mettre mes pantoufles...



T'étais bien en vacances toi... dommage qu'elles aient été si courtes  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Rebel Scumm !_
> 
> Et finalement tu les as eus ?



Mon blaster fumait


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiii, peur tu auras :affraid:


la peur maîtriser je dois, car sinon coté obscur je tombera


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, j'avais pas fait attention : que veux dire [MSZ]


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

chuuuuttt c'est un groupe hyper secret..


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuttt c'est un groupe hyper secret..




mac swiss zone ?

_*Édith* mac sex zone ça marche aussi... reste à faire le tour des membres pour confirmation_


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

j'ai rien dit moi 


nephou il est bizarrement placé ton emoticone


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Édith* mac sex zone ça marche aussi... reste à faire le tour des membres pour confirmation


Ça existe déjà ça


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Le Cercle  ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

remet tes lunettes double-foyer


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

gkatarm a une double vie  (double foyer  )


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

capillotractée


----------



## dool (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> capillotractée



Droit d'auteur pour captain !!!


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Si Captain était l'auteur de qq chose, çà se saurait


----------



## dool (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Si Captain était l'auteur de qq chose, çà se saurait



Bon d'accord, sur ce coup il est demi auteur (avec Bassou) mais balance la tunes quand même !!!

 Mais parfois il est auteur entier de belles conneries quand même


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Ah vi, pour les conneries, y a pas d'ambiguité


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, sur ce coup il est demi auteur (avec Bassou) mais balance la tunes quand même !!!
> 
> Mais parfois il est auteur entier de belles conneries quand même


 oh fachte, c'est rempli de dyphterosodomite  mythosaquacalorifiques ici  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Mouarf ! Capilotractée, je la faisais j'avais 8 ans !  Par contre, dyphtérosodomite, je la replacerai !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

En parlant d'images de pseudo, un des retours de Google pour Amok fut ceci  :love: :


----------



## dool (6 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf ! Capilotractée, je la faisais j'avais 8 ans !  Par contre, dyphtérosodomite, je la replacerai !





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> censured



Rhaa mais je suis tout à fait d'accord...allez lui dire d'ailleurs car il me saoule avec sa megalosuperegodictature de la literature !   (merci du service Chaton  )

Et puis euh me parler pas comme ça hein paske moi y'en va a pieurer ! J'voulais le citer en hommage    :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

Vas-y, chiale un bon coup... çà ira mieux après


----------



## dool (6 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y, chiale un bon coup... çà ira mieux après



C'est vrai que toi tu peux plus pleurer....tout le liquide pars par la poche très vite...    (et pique pas les combo des autres, fais preuve d'imagination prout ! )


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2005)

Je ne pique pas le combo des autres, c'est une référence, un clin d'oeil...

Tu veux un kleenex ?  

PS : un trooper ne pleure pas : endurci son coeur être


----------



## dool (6 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un kleenex ?



Le genre de question qui dans mes pensées devient interdite par la charte !! 

Bon t'arrête de me faire floudre !!!!!! :love:


----------

